# Can anyone suggest a scenic drive in Ireland?



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I'll be going to Ireland for the first time this fall. I'll be staying in Dublin for three days, but I decided to use one of the days taking a drive. Since I'll be returning to Dublin that night, I can't go very far, like to Sligo or Donegal.

Does anyone know of a good route I can take for the daytrip? I figured on seeing a little coastline, like to Wicklow or Dundalk, then heading inland for a bit. I was hoping to see some quaint villages, abandoned churches, and maybe even some ruins from pre-Norman era. Of course, the natural scenery should be nice too.

If anyone's been there or knows that area really well, I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Although there are some lovely places to the north of Dublin - Skerries, Malahide, Portmarnock, I would not recommend going to Dundalk.

In terms of coastline, that leaves southbound. You can drive south out of the city along the coast towards Monkstown, Sandycove (Caviston's Sea Food for lunch), Dalkey and beyond. All of which is posh suburban coastal. Or you can take the motorway and head straight to Avoca, the waterfalls at Powerscourt (and the Four Seasons if you like Gordon Ramsay), Glendalough, Roundwood, and the Wicklow Mountains. A bit of googling will fill in the blanks.

Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

Driving in Dublin is not fun! It will take you more time than you think to get anywhere, and you will not likely get a chance to view much due to the narrow roads once you are out of Dublin.

My advice, would be to take the Dublin Bus tour for city highlights and possibly take the train to one of your other preferred destinations. The trains pass through the more rural areas, so you should be able to sight see without the stress!

Good luck!

Jack
ps I am from Ireland...



AMVanquish said:


> I'll be going to Ireland for the first time this fall. I'll be staying in Dublin for three days, but I decided to use one of the days taking a drive. Since I'll be returning to Dublin that night, I can't go very far, like to Sligo or Donegal.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good route I can take for the daytrip? I figured on seeing a little coastline, like to Wicklow or Dundalk, then heading inland for a bit. I was hoping to see some quaint villages, abandoned churches, and maybe even some ruins from pre-Norman era. Of course, the natural scenery should be nice too.
> 
> If anyone's been there or knows that area really well, I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neal Shields (Mar 11, 2007)

Any:icon_smile:


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

I have some very unpleasant memories of a VERY long drive around the Ring of Kerry. The rest of Ireland is nice, I especially enjoy the Southern Coast.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

long time ago in college on semester abroad we visited the western coastal town of Renvyle, and it was very beautiful.
Sligo is very nice too, Yeats country, and there is that famous mountain, not really a mountain I guess, Ben Bulben (sp?).


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Drive from Dublin down along the west coast. Real purty. And make sure to visit Aran- and get a sweater.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

How can you drive from Dublin down along the West Coast? Across to the West Coast, yes, but not down!
I would suggest a long day's drive. Set off after an early breakfast and have coffee in Galway. Then head for Clifden, drive along the circular route called the "Sky Road", then back into Clifden for lunch, preferably at Kings on the corner of the High St. Then drive to Omey Island, going through Claddaghduff and Cleggan before heading to Letterfrack and finally Leenane for Tea. Then drive along Joyce's Valley towards Maam, from where you can return to Galway, and then on to Dublin. You'll return late, and tired, but you'll have seen the most beautiful scenery, and the road from Dublin to Galway, out of rush-hour, is very fast.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Dublin to Galway is now a 'less than' two hour drive - tolled twice though. Dublin to Cork is even better with a two hour drive now that the final strech of motorway is complete. 

Personally my favourite drive is the Antrim coast road. Stunning scenery, the Rope bridge, the Causeway and the Bushmills factory tour! A stay over is advisable! The drive continues beyond Portrush and onto Derry.

Now, just to correct a little point about Dundalk..... The town itself is not particularly noteworthy other than for being the home of Harp Lager. Just north of it is fantastic little spot called Carlingford and there's a pretty little coastal road drive around Carlingford Lough.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Drive due North from Dublin along the EAST coast, straight up to the top of the island and along the Antrim Coast, just as Victor suggested, Bushmills, the Giants Causeway, this is one of the most beautiful drives if you listen to the Irish. Do not drive south from Dublin, the south east corner of Ireland is quite boring, I know that's where I spent many summers with my father's people.
Alternatively drive due west, you must stop off in Athlone, towards Westport in Co. Mayo, my mother's town. Beautiful coastline there. Do not go to Limerick! And do not visit Tipperary!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

What the south east has are miles and miles of lovely sandy beaches.... I too spent many a summer down there. 

One other spot is possibly my favourite place on the whole island - not necessarily for a drive - but for a vacation proper.... West Cork. Now keep that quiet and if you know anyone from Cork don't tell them I said that! Massive egos y'know! Seriously though - it's breathtaking and I visit there at leat twice a year. Mizen Head and Fastnet is unreal - like the ends of the earth.

Earl, I really do like Westport. A great little town and onwards to Achill is another very interesting drive. There's a lovely hotel at Knockranny where John Lennon was a guest.


----------

